# Microsoft Internet Explorer 10 REALLY does not like MT.



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

IE 10 testing

Looking at IE10 and trying to post a thread or send a PM is difficult, The space bar will not work at all nor will the enter key.

View MT via the IE 10 compatibility viewer and you are constantly knocked off the page and having to log back on, but at least the space bar and the enter key works.

I do not expect anyone to do anything about this, I just wanted to give you a heads up


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

More info

So far I have found 2 things that are knocking me off MT in IE 10 all associated with Tab browsing

1) If I am logged on to MT and I have another tab open and I am logged onto that page as well, and I then log off, it is also taking me off MT

2) If I am logged onto MT and I have another tab open and I am viewing it, and then close the tab, I am logged off MT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2013)

IE10 appears to be incompatible with vBulletin, and vB isn't too concerned with correcting that anytime soon.
Most of the problems involve the editor it seems, which is a modified version of CKeditor.

Found this:
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/showthread.php/151270-IE-10-lounge-posting-anoyance-and-workaround

Will give it more thought in a few days.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

They're OK....well until Windows 8 becomes more popular...it is all IE10. 

I am not all that concerned about it, I just wanted to let you know


----------



## granfire (Mar 19, 2013)

who uses IE anyhow....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

granfire said:


> who uses IE anyhow....




Other than the majority of the corporations on the planet...I really have no idea


----------



## granfire (Mar 19, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Other than the majority of the corporations on the planet...I really have no idea



tsk tsk tsk......
But then again, they would not want their staffers play on vBulletin....so all is good....

(no seriously...a few years back it was hailed as prime entry port for viruses...since 90% of computers are by default equipped with it...)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

And that is true, but it has a lot to do with how much it is used and who uses it. I am no big fan of IE but it has a way to update and patch in place that is at the moment far and above anyone else. But now that you see Google Chrome and Firefox coming into the corporate world more and more you are now starting to see more and more viruses and more malware that is targeting Chrome and Firefox and they do not have the same ablilty to patch and update just yet as Microsoft does. 

And I am no big fan of Microsoft either


----------



## Big Don (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the ****** deal with windows 8?
Were major changes really needed? That *** is a pain in the ***


----------



## granfire (Mar 19, 2013)

heck, XP wasn't broken when they 'invented' Vista....

Now, I have to say, I really liked the movie maker on vista....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 19, 2013)

granfire said:


> who uses IE anyhow....



I do.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

granfire said:


> heck, XP wasn't broken when they 'invented' Vista....



That has pretty much been the professional/Techie view too. There has been a lot of talk about why not just go the Unix route...oh wait...then Microsoft could not make as much money



granfire said:


> Now, I have to say, I really liked the movie maker on vista....



No, no you don't...Vista is just WRONG!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Don said:


> What is the f****** deal with windows 8?
> Were major changes really needed? That S*** is a pain in the ***



I agree, but out here in enterprise/government land a new MS OS is like a shinny object in front of a Commissioner/Director/Politician. So we are forced to change and Windows 8 WILL be part of the picture a whole hell of a lot sooner than I want it to be


----------

